# Tdf riders legs



## Sortastupid (Jul 20, 2017)

Anyone see this pic of a riders legs after stage 16 of the tour, fuckin creepy if you ask me.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 12, 2020)

Sortastupid said:


> Anyone see this pic of a riders legs after stage 16 of the tour, fuckin creepy if you ask me.View attachment 3981532


Lots of miles..


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 12, 2020)

Missing the Tour.. Gonna be strange watching it in September..


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 26, 2021)

It's on! Looks to be a great race this year!


----------

